# Low/positive result is this good or bad?



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Just completed our first ICSI tx and my pg result was a low positive hcg was 13.  The doctor said this could be due to the embryo implanting and then failing or slim chance of being a late implanter which i don't think it is as i'm sure i felt it implant on day6 after ET.  

They want me to go back on tues to check bloods again to see if they rise or fall.  i've come to terms with it being a BFN (as much as you can!) but now i'm wondering what went wrong, is this a good sign that it implanted but why would it fail at that point?  until they know the exact result of my tx then i can't have a review meeting with the con.

Has anyone been through this before?  i'm scared of this happening again and if this indicates something wrong with me?


Becks xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi hun, i'm sorry i don't know what to say but i didn't want to just read and run. sending you big    and i'm   it's a late implanter

pam xx


----------



## jenny_b (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Becks

I didn't want to read and run either.

I had one ICSI cycle which was a straight BFN. Then I've just completed a FET which resulted in a low positive and then a BFN later. I was told this was a chemical pregnancy where the embies have started to implant but not developed as normal. Im seeing this as a positive because its a stage further than I got first time round! Hope I'm not crazy, but I just think its the best positive Ive ever had! 

I think HCG levels vary dramatically between different people. There are loads of people on this site who started out with low positives and then went on to have healthy pregnancy's . Stay positive, you never know what can happen. Good luck with everything      xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

my level went up to 18 from 13 so hadn't doubled so seeing it BFN.  yeah i'm seeing it as positive.  i've no symtoms at all and AF came.  had another bleed test yesterday, so they are checking until it goes down, hopefully it has or else i'll need a an injection to clear the embies


----------

